# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  x

## gilt

x

----------


## Marleywhite

Isn't this enough?

Just this world?

Just this beautiful, complex
Wonderfully unfathomable, NATURAL world?
How does it so fail to hold our attention
That we have to diminish it with the invention
Of cheap, man-made Myths and Monsters?
If you're so into Shakespeare
Lend me your ear:
âTo gild refined gold, to paint the lily,
To throw perfume on the violetâ¦ is just fucking sillyâ
Or something like that.
Or what about Satchmo?!
I see trees of Green,
Red roses too,
And fine, if you wish to
Glorify Krishna and Vishnu
In a post-colonial, condescending
Bottled-up and labeled kind of way
Then whatever, that's ok.
But here's what gives me a hard-on:
I am a tiny, insignificant, ignorant lump of carbon.
I have one life, and it is short
And unimportantâ¦
But thanks to recent scientific advances
I get to live twice as long
As my great great great great uncleses and auntses.
Twice as long to live this life of mine
Twice as long to love this wife of mine
Twice as many years of friends and wine
Of sharing curries and getting shitty
With good-looking hippies
With fairies on their spines
And butterflies on their titties.

And if perchance I have offended
Think but this and all is mended:
We'd as well be 10 minutes back in time,
For all the chance you'll change your mind

----------


## supersky

Every now and then I cower and I need to find empowerment
Empowerment is paramount to how I can begin to mount
A plan that I can implement to make a dent on ignorance
Instead of drunk belligerence and the dissidence of miscreants
Especially in this instance
With the never ending persistence
To use the words in each sentence
As if they were blunt instruments
To beat a hole in her defence
There's beauty in her innocence
Which serves to build resistance
In spite of all my good intents

----------


## The Wanderer

In their veins still runs the blood of the wild
Deep within their hearts the earliest of songs
In their eyes the light of the first of days
But the road is hidden
And they are so far, so far away

Staring into darkness... Something stirs inside
A longing for something left long ago
Delving into darkness... Cannot stay inside
The moon is young and clear
And the fire is drawing them near

Now the wind calls 
A storm from the past
Night falls
And they're longing for the woods
They gather in the shadows
In their eyes a fire light
Warriors and maidens fair
Binded by a love implied

Now the wind calls...

In the shade i stand and watch them
Like a scene from an ancient dream
Trying hard to awaken the Gods
In the hour of the fall
But it was long ago and it was far away
Will anyone hear the wild children's call

----------


## Anteros

I know that there is pain
But you hold on for one more day and
Break free the chains
Yeah I know that there is pain
But you hold on for one more day and you
Break free, break from the chains

Some day somebody's gonna make you want to
Turn around and say goodbye
Until then baby are you going to let them
Hold you down and make you cry
Don't you know?
Don't you know things can change
Things'll go your way
If you hold on for one more day yeah
If you hold on

----------


## Yossarian

Partial lyrics, because I like these four lines particularly

I need those eyes to tide me over
I'll take your picture when I go
Gives me strength and gives me patience
But I'll never let you know

----------


## Meadowlark

If I saw you now
Could I look in your eyes?
Do you think of me
Like I dream of you?
Do you wish you were here
Like I wish I was with you?
You've loved me before
Do you love me now?

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

(Posted incomplete)

Feeling like a loser
Feeling like a bum
Sitting on the outside
Observing the fun

These people are weird in here
And they're giving me the fear
Just because you know my name
Doesn't mean you know my game

I look myself in the face
And whisper "I'm in the wrong place"

----------


## Meadowlark

Baby close your eyes until tomorrow
It could bring joy, it could bring sorrow
But it will come sure as light
Try not to dream a dream tonight
Imagine that you're standing here
And suddenly you disappear
A thread cut with a carving knife
That is what they call our life

----------


## Equinox

Of late, it's harder just to go outside
To leave this deadspace with hatred, so alive.
Writhing with sickness, thrown into banality, I decay.
Killed by the weakness, but forced to return. Turn it off.

I watch the stars as they fall from the sky.
I held a fallen star and it wept for me, dying.
I feel the fallen stars encircle me, now as they cry.

Out there so quickly grows malignant tribes.
Posthuman extinction excels, unrecognized.
Feeling surrounded. So bored with mortality, I decay.
All of this hatred is fucking real. Turn it on... yeah!

I watch the stars as they fall from the sky.
I held a fallen star and it wept for me, dying.
I feel the fallen stars encircle me, now as they cry.

It won't be all right, despite what they say.
Just watch the stars tonight as they, as they disappear, disintegrate.
And I disintegrate, 'cause this hate is fucking real.
And I hope to shade the world, as stars go out and I disintegrate.

...Will not be alright...
...Despite what they say...
...Just watch the sky...
...When stars go out...

----------


## Meadowlark

Maybe you were the ocean, when I was just a stone

----------


## Otherside

I like it, I'm not gonna crack
I miss you, I'm not gonna crack
I love you, I'm not gonna crack
I'll kill you, I'm not gonna crack

----------

